# Top JASDF General sacked for pro-WW2 era Japanese Imperialist stance in essay



## CougarKing (28 Nov 2008)

I certainly hope that the growing number of actions like his doesn't mean the return to this type of Japanese militarism.

http://www.thestar.com/News/World/article/542864



> Bill Schiller
> Asia Bureau
> 
> TOKYO–Essay contests aren't normally the stuff of controversy.
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (28 Nov 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> I certainly hope that the growing number of actions like his doesn't mean the return to this type of Japanese militarism.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/News/World/article/542864



This person is not the first to try and rewrite the official history of a country.  It happens worldwide...


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Nov 2008)

Well too bad he didnt just leave revisionism out of his essay entirely. But I share his concern over the lack of the warrior ethos in Japan and Germany for that matter. Both are former enemies that are so tied to their WW2 embarrasment that they are unable to fight a just war over 60 years later.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2008)

I am not surprised by this report. It has indeed been raising it's head [right wing neo-fascist elements] in both Germany and Japan for many years now.   I have read that there are numerous veterans of the Imperial Japanese Forces who are to this day unrepentant.  Why should this be shocking in some quarters, I don't know. 

I have on the other hand a friend who is also the son of a WW2 vet, albeit a German one.  He chose for his national service to drive an ambulance vs military service.  60 plus years down the road from the end of the war, and he still feels guilt for actions taken before his birth.  

What did shock me however was the size of buddys pension.  Now I have a severe case of pension envy.


----------



## old medic (11 Jan 2009)

Fired for defending Japan's war record, air force chief is a folk hero to some
By MARI YAMAGUCHI  Associated Press Writer
January 11, 2009
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-ap-as-japan-justifying-wwii,0,7677459.story

TOKYO (AP) — 





> Toshio Tamogami draws a full pension, gives lectures, appears on TV talk shows and is treated with respect.
> 
> Not bad for a general who two months ago was fired for writing an essay justifying Japan's entry into World War II.
> 
> ...


----------

